# Code for twin deliveries, I'm desperate...



## com107 (Feb 21, 2012)

One of the doctors I code for told me there is a specific CPT code for twin deliveries, which pays more.  I’ve looked everywhere and can’t find one.  Is anyone aware of this code?  I’m desperate...


----------



## britbrit852003 (Feb 21, 2012)

Are wanting a CPT or ICD-9 code?

To bill a vaginal twin delivery:
59400
59409-59
The decondary dx would be V27.2

For a cesarean twin delivery:
59510-22
The priamry dx would be what prompted the cesarean and the secondary dx would be 
V27.2

I hope this helps


----------



## jmcpolin (Feb 21, 2012)

First Newborn 59400, 59409, 59410,
59610, 59612, or 59614

Subsequent Newborn(s) 59409 or 59612
considering it was a vaginal delivery


----------



## jmcpolin (Feb 21, 2012)

And you would have to add a 59 to the second procedure.


----------



## com107 (Feb 22, 2012)

Thanks for all your help, everyone!


----------

